# We think our startup may change the music industry, what do you think?



## Arik (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for taking the time. My name is Arik and my partners and I developed a patent pending solution that might change the way we consume music. As music lovers and musicians, I wanted to get your feedback about it, because you understand music. If we'll go live, and you give us your feedback, you'll get early access before everyone (if you choose so)

Want to know what it is? Check out here: 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1g3vD9CHO-cohpV8xlB11IHo_VXiTnPklWH-1jaPyHbM/viewform

Thanks so much for your feedback.

Arik


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

How would this be better than watching a pre-recorded video of a performance? The music is only "live" in the sense that it is really happening while you watch it, but that doesn't really add anything. You're still just watching on a screen.


----------



## Arik (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the reply.
Great question! Well, you'll be able to interact with the musician and know that someone is playing just for you. But the main issue is the interaction with the musician. Any case, your feedback is great and thanks for asking! In the survey, even "no" is a good feedback for us, but try to think about it a bit and imagine the experience. Thanks!


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

I already pay too much money for internet services where someone, er, "performs" live.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Rich people might use this, or perhaps people one step below rich. You host a dinner party and you have a renowned string quartet performing live just for your guests.

But would your guests be impressed by this display of status, or smirk because you couldn't afford them to appear in person?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't see one point of appeal or interest in the service you propose.

It seems you and your colleagues have mistaken virtual live from the atmosphere which is present _only_ when both performer and audience are in the same physical space -- that collective electricity in the air.

It is pretty amazing that this critical element was not first thought about when this premise was first an idea.

Performing musicians know how completely different, and real it is when you perform live directly in front of people, and in performing "live" on, basically, television, that crucial element is the first to be eliminated.

Those who have money enough to commission players to perform a particular program of preferred pieces, are the most likely the ones to 'just hire' live musicians.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

echmain said:


> I already pay too much money for internet services where someone, er, "performs" live.


Great how quotation marks can take a sentence to another level.


----------



## Arik (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers!


----------

